# areas of denia



## raymondo (Mar 30, 2013)

Hello everyone,

The good lady wife and I are thinking of buying a holiday home in the denia area. A couple have caught our eye, one is in the las rotas area and one is on La Sella urb. Is there anyone here who can give some opinions on these areas along the lines of amenities, general pros and cons etc. Also what are the pros and cons of living on an urb like La Sella?

Many thanks for any help recieved..

Ray


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hi, I live near them both in Pedreguer! 
If you are looking for a holiday home only I'd probably choice La Sella, I think the zone is more. Peaceful, with few International neighbours, tennis courts, small shop for amenities, farmacia, safe & secure, and within close distance to beaches and mountains and some good restaurants. 
Denia La Rotas during Summer is horrendously hectic, no parking, manically busy, noisy, not pleasurably on a daily basis, great to dip in & out for a short period of time but not for a peaceful holiday retreat. 
However I do love Denia for summer concerts and good food! 
This is only my opinion! Will be interesting to read others..


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Just bear in mind the risk of flooding in Las Rotas, which you obviously don't get up at la Xara.


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Yes I forgot to mention the floods and heavy rain falls which always seem to get hit in Denia


----------



## Karen58 (Aug 1, 2012)

As I lived in Pedreguer town itself, I cannot recommend it highly enough... supermarkets, bakeries, good reasonable bars for value menu del dias and the best restaurant for a few miles 'Cap Blanc', Saturday market and a bus service to Denia and beyond hourly. Great Fiesta in July and a very welcoming residents. You shall certainly feel like part of a community after a short time and with a very good medical centre all bases are covered. Urbs are great for holidays but can be isolating after the first bloom and excitement of being in Spain. Pedreguer has concerts, language courses, sport centre with gym and classes too!!! Still in contact with my lovely Spanish/German friends there and use the gym for keep fit classes; check it out.


----------

